# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Link na rodine letke na portalu

## passek

Mozete li mi, molim vas, reci gdje mogu na portalu pronaci (ili dobiti od nekog) RODINE letke (npr. pdf verzije)? Nasla sam one o dojenju, ali pretpostavljam da ih ima jos (autosjedalice, ...). Bilo bi mozda dobro da sami clanci imaju "Print" verziju jer se sad mora printati cijela stranica sa izbornicima na rubovima etc....
(a izbor clanaka je poprilican i ne moze se od svakog napraviti letak).

----------


## Janoccka

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=3&Show=526

----------


## passek

Thanks!

----------


## Mukica

Autosjedalica - UVIJEK i bez iznimke!  - letak o ispravnom načinju korištenja autosjedalice te mali trikovi kako dijete privoljeti korištenju auto-sjedalice.


Ne! po guzi - Udruga RODA povodom Dana nenasilja prema djeci, koji se obilježava 30. travnja, tiskala je letak "Ne! po guzi" čija je namjena podizanje razine svijesti o važnosti promjene općeg stava da je lupanje po guzi normlan i obavezan dio odgoja djece.

*Letci o dojenju:*

Mitovi i istiine o dojenju
Bebini savjeti za mamu i tatu
Ispravan položaj pri dojenju i njega dojki
Kad dojenje boli - ragade, soor i mastitis
Dojenje u trudnoći i tandemsko dojenje
Produženo dojenje


Platnene pelene- Letak o prednostima korištenja platnenih i nedostacima jednokratnih pelena, dijeljen povodom Dana planeta Zemlje, u sklopu akcije "5.000 prljavih pelena".


Čudesne bebe - Brošura za neplodne parove

----------


## roko006

Rodini letci su stvarno zakon, sažeto kratko i jasno!! Ja sam se nagutala kojekakve literature u trudnoći, ali kad sam (konačno) naišla na Rodine letke, više nisam ništa čitala, sve mi je bilo kristalno jasno (posebno letci o dojenju).

Stoga imam jedan prijedlog: mislim da su nam jaaakooo potrebni letci o dohrani!!! Ja se stvarno više nemam snage natezati i najlakše bi mi bilo samo tutnuti letak pod nos, pa nek si čitaju, jer me ubijaju pogledi tipa "kak-se-ova-pravi-pametna-i-izmišlja-nove-riječi" kad spomenem gluten ili slično. Šokira me kakvo su sve smeće ljudi u stanju davati svojim bebama. 

Stoga mislim da bi jedan letak u Rodinom stilu ipak imao veću težinu od mojih riječi. Da ne bi bilo "Opet ova..."  :Nope:

----------


## Lapis

pokušavala sam sa svih strana (čitaj stavljenih linkova) doći do letka 'ne tjerajte bebu na cestu' ali mi ne uspijeva. otvori mi sve ostale, ali taj neće. jel do mene ili ne?

----------


## Mukica

popravicemo to - al tek za vikend
prije nemrem nikak

----------


## Lapis

ok, zahvaljujem. mislila sam da je do mene jer mi nekada hoće nekada neće otvoriti dokumente u pdf-u.

----------


## tanja_b

Postoji li neki letak o autosjedalicama? Uspjela sam naći samo brošuru, a nekako mi je u sjećanju ostalo da je bio i letak... ili sam krivo zapamtila.

----------

